# Neighbours Glad Marijuana House Torn Down



## LdyLunatic (Sep 22, 2006)

Ontario
21 Sep 2006



by Alison Langley, 
A former marijuana grow house on Morrison Street is demolished, much to the delight of area residents. 

The small property near Fourth Avenue had been sealed up tight since Feb. 22, 2005 after firefighters responding to a blaze discovered a marijuana-growing operation in the basement. 

"I'm glad it's gone. 

"It was such an eyesore," said a woman who lives nearby, who did not want to be identified. 

"More than a year and a half later, you could still smell smoke and other odours. It wasn't pleasant." 

The damage caused by both the fire and the drug lab led the Niagara Falls Fire Department to issued closure and unsafe to occupy orders against the property. 

The orders prohibited anyone from living in the residence until it was cleaned up. 

The property owner determined it was more cost-effective to demolish the former residence rather than clean it up. The building was subsequently taken over by a financial institution which arranged for the demolition that happened earlier this month. 

This is the first time in Niagara Falls a residential home that housed a grow-op has been levelled. 

"It was cheaper to tear it down than it was to comply with remediating it because of the fire and the marijuana grow operation," said fire prevention officer Jim Jessop. 

The fire department currently has unsafe to occupy orders against over 40 properties in Niagara Falls that once housed marijuana grow operations.


----------

